# He's finally here!!



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

My King has finally arrived. I asked about adopting him almost a month ago and he's finally here!!

His name is Poe (after Edgar Allen Poe). I'm surprised at how outgoing he is, I hear all the time that kings are very shy and timid and he is definitely not. He just wants food and more food :-D I acclimated him and gave him 6 pellets (the small Attinson's ones not regular sized ones). He gobbled them up since he's been fasted for 3 days. I snapped just a few pictures. I'll give him a couple days to settle in and get colored up and then I'll get better pictures of him.

































































You can't tell in the pictures but he has blue eyes <3


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow he's a stunner! Congrats!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Awww...
She's a doll! So cute.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He is gorgeous!!! What a pretty King! And he's brave! That's so cute.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

He looks so AWESOME!!!!!!!

I wish you two years of joy and happiness


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Bloo.. He's a male.. just a PK ;-)

He's very brave. Even when he was resting under his plant I tapped the tank and he came right out to ask for food. Right now he's just checking everything out.

VG.. How much do you feed yours? I gave him 6 pellets of the Attinson's Betta which are very small. I'm going to give him some blood worms for dinner tonight. I'm just not sure how many pellets he should get per meal.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow he is REALLY gorgous! Love his colors alot!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

8 or 9 Attison's a day for Kilo.

Edit: Kilo gets bloated really easily though, so I underfeed him a bit. You could mess around with that number. Once a week he gets 3-5 frozen bloodworms or mysis shrimp instead.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks. I'll start with 4 pellets per meal and see how that goes. I'll probably give him 4 or 5 bloodworms. I usually give my regular guys 2-3 so that seems about right.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

He's really pretty!


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Love him!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

What a beauty!! I saw him on UB and hoped that you were getting him! 

I want a king! In fact, I might get a king, Going to petco on friday... Bahaha.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm a little worried now. Someone said that they heard pellets were bad for giants. Right now I'm feeding frozen most of the week but once school starts back up there is no way I'll have time to feed 20 fish frozen food every morning (I'm more of a get up 5 minutes before class person LOL). I guess I could just thaw enough out to feed Poe but even that is time consuming. Oh well.. I guess I'll figure it out.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

He's SUPER gorgeous!!!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Alright... where are the flare pics Jackie!?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah, I want to see them!!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL.. I got sidetracked yesterday.. I'm uploading them now :-D


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

*Flare Pics!*

This guy is such a ham. :-D He had a huge bubblenest going yesterday. If breeding pet store fish wasn't against my ethics I would love to breed him, I even have a female that he would go good with. Ah well, I'll have some giants to breed eventually.



























































































The Bubble nest (you can't see because of the way that top is set up but the bubbles go all the way up and onto the ceiling of the tank. Pretty impressive for just one night, especially having just been shipped and all.









Guarding the nest..


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

What a beauty!I see he's colored up a bit.And nice bubblenest as well.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Awesome!!! He's a gorgeous boy. His colors are so distinct and complimentary! What a great find.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I think he's a great find  I wish I could get better pictures, in real life his fins have this purplely sheen over them in the right light that is really pretty. Also in sunlight his eyes are blue.. for some reason the flash and normal light makes them brown.

I wonder if that chunk of his anal fin will ever grow back :? it looks almost like it was cut that way its so even.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Great pics!!!! He's super handsome!!! Where did you find him??


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He was a rescue that someone on another forum I'm on was adopting out. I'm not really sure where he came from, all she said is he's been through a lot. He doesn't have to worry about that anymore, from now on he's got his own planted tank and frozen food every day.

Eventually I'm going to upgrade him to a 10 gallon with some shrimp and a couple snails but I have to save up so I can get all the plants and stuff, it probably won't be for a while.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

That sounds great!! What size tank is in now?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Its a 5 gallon but with all the gravel and the big piece of driftwood I'd say its more like 4.5 gallons.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh, ok.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice fish! How big is he?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He's about 2.5 inches in length (Not including fin) and a half inch wide. I don't know how old he is but he'll reach his full length at about 18months old.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Neat fish! Glad you have given him a great home.


----------

